# Operation Plowshare



## southpaw (Feb 17, 2021)

You my friends who grew up playing with dynamite and watching Flash Gordon on Sunday mornings here you go


----------



## southpaw (Feb 18, 2021)

I resemble the Flash Gordon comment because that's what I was doing at the time and envious because I did not have the opportunity to play with dynamite 
Got to play with other destructive things in the military so that helped me in my youth


----------



## sean donato (Feb 18, 2021)

Very interesting to watch, and see how it never came to be so many years later.


----------



## Marco (Feb 23, 2021)

I find the whoops involved with the Castle Bravo test interesting.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 23, 2021)

Marco said:


> I find the whoops involved with the Castle Bravo test interesting.



You could tell right from the get this guy was gonna be good , that's some funny stuff there


----------

